# Ares



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

So the Easter Bunny (my mom) bought my brother a betta and an uncycled, 1 gallon tank today. When I got home, I convinced her to buy two live plants. I am also going to show my brother how to make water changes tomorrow when I am home again. He looks pretty happy compared to my first betta who didn't eat for a week. This one, Ares, has already eaten and swims all over the tank. Anyways, I got some pictures of him but they're mostly fuzzy because my good camera is dead.






Just thought this one was kind of funny















For some reason my iPod takes different color pictures without the light on....This shows the blue better but not the red.







This is the entire tank. I hope I can persuade my mom to get a bigger one eventually. I'll probably end up doing most of the work anyways.







I love when he flares up. I think when I get my betta, I will get one similar to my brother's.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I hoped to better my sister into responsibility and got her a 10 gal...Soon switched to a 5 because the 10 was too much...Then about two weeks ago I noticed her tank was filthy...Not much water...brown algae everywhere...fish were dying. I had to move her fish into my tanks...So yes, I'm sure you will do most of the work.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Well he's pretty responsible for being 10. I'm sure he can handle it once I show him how. I just might end up doing it because I actually prefer to. Then when the excitement of his own fish dies down and he gets bored, I'll move Ares into my room. That probably won't be for a while though, but that's ok because I am starting to cycle my 5.5 gallon at my dads for a betta : )


----------

